# Help choosing ILF Riser for Hunting and 3D



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello All, Just a little back ground I've been shooting Compound bows for 20 plus years my draw length is 27.5 to 28" and I'm making a switch to traditional with the ILF setup in mind. I spent lots of time reading several post about various Risers, limbs, arrow rest shelve vs elevated rest and so on.
I've look online at the CD WF19 Stalker, TRADTECH TITAN III 19" and HOYT SATORI TRADITIONAL 21” RECURVE RISER.

Are there risers that have better limp pockets than others does one riser shoot quieter than and other my questions could go on. As you can tell I'm new to this so any help would be great.
Thanks
Brian o


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Those would all be great choices. Be aware that the WF19 is one of the heaviest of the metal hunting-length risers. I sold mine since I found it to be heavier than I liked to carry in the field. I replaced it with the 19" Gillo Ghost riser which is probably more in middle of the class from a mass weight perspective. That's not to say the WF19 wouldn't be a good choice for you. 

I haven't found an ilf riser yet that couldn't be silenced for hunting so I wouldn't be concerned about that. However, many hunters prefer the DAS risers instead of ilf since they tend to be quieter out of the box. DAS risers use ilf limbs but with the ilf hardware replaced by DAS bushings. Note that 3Rivers Archery sells DAS risers with either DAS connection or ilf connection.

Lots of great metal risers to choose from these days. I suggest that you keep your eye on the used market. Many guys are in the same position as you and are buying and selling risers, trying to find the one that's perfect for their needs. It's fairly common to find very gently used risers at great prices. Good luck!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I like 21", but I don't shoot out of a blind. Oddly enough my favorite 21" is the humble Black Bear Warf. Cheap as chips yet somehow unbeatable.


----------



## Chinchillin (Dec 4, 2017)

I have a Gillo Ghost, and love it. Got it from Alt Services with no issues.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

The best mid prices riser I've seen and shot, and I've shot a lot, is the Optimus riser from John's Archery. The grip is one of the best I've felt, and the deflexed design helps in accuracy. That would be the riser I suggest looking into.
Also, I've got the new Bosen riser coming, the Reaper. The one I shot had the grip of their Horn riser, and it's the best I've ever felt. Deflexed riser with a great grip and very well made. Puts the Titan risers and satori risers to shame. And I own a Satori.


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

What do you think about the Morrison Phoenix ILF Riser 19"


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Morrison builds a very nice quality ilf riser, priced at the upper end of the scale.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

anthonyray said:


> Also, I've got the new Bosen riser coming, the Reaper. The one I shot had the grip of their Horn riser, and it's the best I've ever felt. Deflexed riser with a great grip and very well made. Puts the Titan risers and satori risers to shame. And I own a Satori.


Very nice looking riser.
Machining looks great.


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

Hunter Dave said:


> Those would all be great choices. Be aware that the WF19 is one of the heaviest of the metal hunting-length risers. I sold mine since I found it to be heavier than I liked to carry in the field. I replaced it with the 19" Gillo Ghost riser which is probably more in middle of the class from a mass weight perspective. That's not to say the WF19 wouldn't be a good choice for you.
> 
> I haven't found an ilf riser yet that couldn't be silenced for hunting so I wouldn't be concerned about that. However, many hunters prefer the DAS risers instead of ilf since they tend to be quieter out of the box. DAS risers use ilf limbs but with the ilf hardware replaced by DAS bushings. Note that 3Rivers Archery sells DAS risers with either DAS connection or ilf connection.
> 
> Lots of great metal risers to choose from these days. I suggest that you keep your eye on the used market. Many guys are in the same position as you and are buying and selling risers, trying to find the one that's perfect for their needs. It's fairly common to find very gently used risers at great prices. Good luck!


More DAS info, hard coat anodize, (2 color options), shoot off the shelf or elevated rest, and 6 Jager grip options.


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a similar desire and ordered a Junxing F166 21” ILF riser, pairing it with DAS Long 45 lb bamboo limbs. 

Very good review here: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TcDLgXvsxG4


----------



## 10gaugemag (Oct 30, 2019)

anthonyray said:


> The best mid prices riser I've seen and shot, and I've shot a lot, is the Optimus riser from John's Archery. The grip is one of the best I've felt, and the deflexed design helps in accuracy. That would be the riser I suggest looking into.
> Also, I've got the new Bosen riser coming, the Reaper. The one I shot had the grip of their Horn riser, and it's the best I've ever felt. Deflexed riser with a great grip and very well made. Puts the Titan risers and satori risers to shame. And I own a Satori.


Is it being shipped from overseas and if so how long was ship time?


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Lots of lower price options available. From Warf to Chinese options. 
You coming from a compound background look at the DAS tribute, it’s on higher end price range, but the grip will be spot on from what your used to in a grip. 
Bad thing there isn’t a ton of grip options for it if you want a full grip. 

Chad


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh forgot your choice of DAS connection or ILF. 

Chad


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Lots of good metal risers. At your DL, I would go 17 or 19. No way I would hunt with that WF in the mountains.

And I would buy used...plenty to pick from usually. You can't hurt the things...so buying one used makes sense.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes, John's Optimus risers are made overseas, and he usually has several in stock, and if not can get then within a few weeks. 
Funny how no one has talked about the Dryad Ultra lite mountain hunters ilf riser. It was designed by Rusty Crane, and at 19", is a better riser then the Morrison risers. Difinitly worth looking into if considering a 19" riser.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

anthonyray said:


> Funny how no one has talked about the Dryad Ultra lite mountain hunters ilf riser. It was designed by Rusty Crane, and at 19", is a better riser then the Morrison risers. Difinitly worth looking into if considering a 19" riser.



I'm shooting a Dryad wood riser and like it...the metal one is no doubt excellent...*and they are having their once yearly sale shortly.*..or it just ended- not sure.

....


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Think about the limbs as well . I only have a few sets of limbs but pound for pound with everything being equal my carbon with wood core limbs are quieter than my carbon foam limbs. I don't know if this is the norm but on my bows that is how it seems to be.


----------



## 10gaugemag (Oct 30, 2019)

anthonyray said:


> Yes, John's Optimus risers are made overseas, and he usually has several in stock, and if not can get then within a few weeks.
> Funny how no one has talked about the Dryad Ultra lite mountain hunters ilf riser. It was designed by Rusty Crane, and at 19", is a better riser then the Morrison risers. Difinitly worth looking into if considering a 19" riser.


What about the Bosen?


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been shooting the Titan III since 2012. The best hunting/3D style riser I've ever shot. Of course mines paired with premium, but obsolete limbs.


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

reddogge said:


> I've been shooting the Titan III since 2012. The best hunting/3D style riser I've ever shot. Of course mines paired with premium, but obsolete limbs.


What limbs?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I've been shooting the same Tradtech Titan since 2007, when it was still in it's prototype stages. In my opinion, you will not find a better metal ILF hunting riser.









I've tried dozens of different riser/limb combos over the years and I have yet to find one that I'd trade my Titan for.

KPC


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Tradtech Titan 19" with Uukha EVO or Tradtech limbs would be my choice. Uukha are carbon no problem with weather, Tradtech cost less. TT with long limbs gives you a 64" bow, medium limbs a 62" bow. A good, solid, dependable, comfortable & fast shooting bow. The grip & balance on the Titan is why it makes it my first choice. I have TT Black Max & I like them better than the TT RC which are more expensive but the Uukha limbs are faster, smoother & weather resistant. When it's all said and done it's what you like that counts. 
Nick


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

GEREP said:


> I've been shooting the same Tradtech Titan since 2007, when it was still in it's prototype stages. In my opinion, you will not find a better metal ILF hunting riser.
> 
> View attachment 6975605
> 
> ...


This^^^


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

briano23 said:


> What limbs?


Samick Extreme BFs. I was recently offered a set of Uuhka UX100 that would have been the same poundage but after a couple of weeks shooting them there was no discernable difference in performance so I didn't buy them.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

reddogge said:


> Samick Extreme BFs.



Same here (shown in pic). While I have been shooting the lighter set of Uukhas for the last few years due to a persistent neck injury, for me, nothing really compares to the Extreme BFs.

KPC


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

The Uukhas were really smooth limbs but offered no big improvement for the money so I passed.


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

Im shooting a win & win black wolf right now, wish it was 2-4 inches longer but its a great riser. Ive never owned a fancy custom ilf riser like morrison or borders but i see no reason to when win & win makes world class recurve ilf risers out of superior materials for hundreds of dollars less. Its dead in the hand and the grip feels great, the finish is the best of any bow ive ever shot, and i own a few trad bows and several high end hoyts. It doesnt look very nice (still looks better than an aluminum one imo), but ilf are for performance not looks.


----------



## Buran (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm using for barebow a WNS Vantage AX 25" with 40# Uukha Tuulaï long limbs; the limbs are extremely smooth to draw and decently priced (you don't need to go for the Saiga or Irbis models to get similar results) but the riser is too large for hunting. I also have a 55# TBOW (which is a chinese copy of the 19" Satori) and drawing at 30" stacks like a bulldozer (probably storing more energy than any of the target compounds in my club, albeit being much less efficient), and is really quiet despite the cheap limbs that uses. I would go for a 21" Satori or a Titan, in both cases with large Uukha limbs, or a WNS FC-100 with short limbs.


----------



## erotomaniac1928 (Sep 28, 2014)

I’m using a 17” Satori with long Uukha ex1s for a 62” bow. This was my first season hunting with it and have nothing bad to say about it at all. Leagues ahead of my Hoyt Gamemaster II in shootability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

I think I have my bow build idea now. I plan to use a Morrison Phoenix ILF Riser 17" with TRADTECH BLACK MAX 2.0 CARBON/WOOD RECURVE LIMBS not sure if I'll use medium or long limbs 35# to start beings i new to recurve and X-SPOT 12OZ.STAINLESS STEEL WEIGHT, Tradtech 3 bundle Flemish string.
Not sure if I'll shoot off the shelf or elevated rest or arrow choices as well.
Any thought or improvement to this setup.


----------



## 10gaugemag (Oct 30, 2019)

Leaning towards Johns Optimus riser myself. 

Probably go with the 19". Now I just need to figure out what limbs, too many options.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

briano23 said:


> I think I have my bow build idea now. I plan to use a Morrison Phoenix ILF Riser 17" with TRADTECH BLACK MAX 2.0 CARBON/WOOD RECURVE LIMBS not sure if I'll use medium or long limbs 35# to start beings i new to recurve and X-SPOT 12OZ.STAINLESS STEEL WEIGHT, Tradtech 3 bundle Flemish string.
> Not sure if I'll shoot off the shelf or elevated rest or arrow choices as well.
> Any thought or improvement to this setup.


With your 27.5" draw length you will not be working the limbs most efficiently if you choose long limbs. Medium limbs will allow your to uncurl the recurves and maximize performance.


----------



## briano23 (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you for the advice I'll go with medium. would short limbs be to difficult to shoot?


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

The only thing you have to be cautious about with short limbs is hitting the wall at full draw. But since I've never shot them and I have the same draw length I don't know for sure. I'd shoot short limbs somewhere before purchasing.


----------

